# A wooden beast :)



## copenhagen69 (Feb 18, 2010)

Been looking into getting a test bench/tech station type setup for a long time now. Since I have built or extreme modded every case i have ever owned I started thinking why should this case be any different.

sooooooooo after being inspired by a few others I have seen over the past month or so, I figured it was time.

It will be white and (not sure) ... still in the design phase and have not yet worked out what other color I should go with yet. Trying to think of something that will help keep the noticeable dust at a minimum 

Everything horizontal will be one color and everything vertical will be another color. 

I am thinking like a dark red for the other. not sure still thinking on it though.






Yep, do not be jealous of my mad drawing skills 

the 'Duke' I was thinking of cutting it out with a colored acrylic behind it so it will shine through in a nice color ... or somehow cut out the acrylic to fit in the holes (not sure about that though, we shall see)

PSU may go in the middle to help for maximum efficiency of wire management so still thinking on it.

trying to make it water cooling compatible so thinking one side will be able to house a swifttech 320 rad ... or 220 .. not sure what yet ... but water cooling will be a little further down the line. I just want to make sure I can do it when I want to. (look at the Back plan and you will see my idea) trying to keep the rad standing up. Never have been a fan of sideways rads.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)

Got those 2 pieces ready to cut for the most part. they are both  2' x 3' .... so that leaves me a lot of room to put stuff 
and yes this will be one heavy SOB when I get done with it haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)

so far I am liking #1 and #7 .. what do yall think?





It will but cut out in the wood so just remember that 

any other cool looking fonts out there? (asian, japanese style fonts)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2010)

2.  Definitely 2.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

7 is win


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 19, 2010)

7 looks good but that E looks accented so when I pronounce what I see in my head it's like Dook-Aye...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> 7 looks good but that E looks accented so when I pronounce what I see in my head it's like Dook-Aye...



read in morgan freemans voice


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> 7 looks good but that E looks accented so when I pronounce what I see in my head it's like Dook-Aye...





Solaris17 said:


> read in morgan freemans voice





well people do call me that so i guess it still works lol how does it look besides the french accent


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> well people do call me that so i guess it still works lol how does it look besides the french accent



i think it looks more classic which is why i like it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)

same reason i like it too Solaris haha


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm gonna say #2 or #8


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 19, 2010)

You could always go custom.  I can do graffiti.  I'll upload something for you by tomorrow.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> You could always go custom.  I can do graffiti.  I'll upload something for you by tomorrow.



cant wait to see what you come up with ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)

here ya go ...





you will see more from the box dont you worry  it will hold CCFL lights for my name... it will make more sense later haha



















pics of all the wood cut up 

told you it was a huge bitch


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

got the font on the board and stuff ... may have more pics up tonight ... not sure ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

>


faces in places


its going to look really sweet man GJ


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 20, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> got the font on the board and stuff ... may have more pics up tonight ... not sure ...
> 
> [url]http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2205/img1404y.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8169/img1403gx.jpg[/URL]



I like what you did there.  That's almost the same thing I was thinking.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

just found this for my template to use on my rad setup ... seems like it will work perfect since they even listed the rads it will work with


----------



## 99vw (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet I can't wait to see this done. I have also been thinking about making a testing platform, but mine will probably just be an acrylic sheet.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

99vw said:


> Sweet I can't wait to see this done. I have also been thinking about making a testing platform, but mine will probably just be an acrylic sheet.



i was going that way ... but then i was bored thinking about it and i said F it im gonna make this thing be able to hold anything and everything and still survive a tornado 

I think so far i am accomplishing this haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Lower section ready for painting ...





Primer Round 1 





That red is the red I am thinking of painting the horizontal sections ... what ya think?




more of the box .. not glued or put together or anything just clamped it fast to show off the idea of whats gonna happen with it 


Duke cut out ... took way longer than i thought to cut it out


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

that came out nice dude GJ


----------



## 99vw (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow that came out awsome I wish I could do half as good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a great looking MOD


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> that came out nice dude GJ





99vw said:


> Wow that came out awsome I wish I could do half as good.





brandonwh64 said:


> This is a great looking MOD



thanks guys 

Duke took almost 2 hours to cut ... with a couple breaks to give the back a needed rest


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

I liked the font number 2, but it defiinitely looks better as a cut out.  Very nice.


----------



## Clement (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Been looking into getting a test bench/tech station type setup for a long time now. Since I have built or extreme modded every case i have ever owned I started thinking why should this case be any different.
> 
> sooooooooo after being inspired by a few others I have seen over the past month or so, I figured it was time.
> 
> ...



Awesome Idea!!! A few years ago I made a very nice wooden case for a client to give as a gift to his wife. The wood was not this thick but it was sturdy enough with the way I designed it. It even had hearts for fan holes instead of circles 

Anyway sweet case!!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

well 3 coats of primer down ... letting it sit over night and hopefully tomorrow will be able to at least paint the lower section and maybe build it up some ...

we will see...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Primer round 3 and left over night








seems to have covered it pretty well ... i may put 1 more coat on just to be sure but i think i will definitely be able to paint the colors today


----------



## Clement (Feb 21, 2010)

You should consider selling your work.

Excellent quality and work!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Clement said:


> You should consider selling your work.
> 
> Excellent quality and work!



haha thank you 

I just dont know though unless you lived close enough we could pick it up because shipping would be outrageous 




Also:
Has anyone had experience with red CCFL lights? do they look red or are they pinkish? 
Trying to decide whether to get red lights or white lights that would shine through a red transparent sheet behind 'Duke' to make it stand out ...

thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> haha thank you
> 
> I just dont know though unless you lived close enough we could pick it up because shipping would be outrageous
> 
> ...



pinkish. also boondock saints rules

:END transmission


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> pinkish. also boondock saints rules
> 
> :END transmission



so would i be better off trying to find a red transparent sheet to shine white CCFLs through?

and yes boondock saints does rule


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> so would i be better off trying to find a red transparent sheet to shine white CCFLs through?
> 
> and yes boondock saints does rule



perhaps white cathodes are very very bright so make sure if you do that the red is relatively dark


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> perhaps white cathodes are very very bright so make sure if you do that the red is relatively dark



hmmm that is true ... I guess i will get a couple different sheets to check them out and see how it looks then


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 21, 2010)

2, 6 or 7


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> 2, 6 or 7



Man that was late.  He already cut out font # 2.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Man that was late.  He already cut out font # 2.



i dont think he cut out any of the fonts he posted. it doesnt look the same. but all the same it doe look good


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think he cut out any of the fonts he posted. it doesnt look the same. but all the same it doe look good



good eye 


I asked the artist in the family and she helped me decide on a font called seven_monkey_fury_


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> good eye
> 
> 
> I asked the artist in the family and she helped me decide on a font called seven_monkey_fury_



it looks good the flow is nice and it doesnt look awkward the lines go together well.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> it looks good the flow is nice and it doesnt look awkward the lines go together well.



lol she pretty much said the same thing ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol she pretty much said the same thing ...



maybe im her


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think he cut out any of the fonts he posted. it doesnt look the same. but all the same it doe look good



I stand corrected.  They do have simple overall lines, but you are right they are different.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe im her



wheres my dinner


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> wheres my dinner



come tell me you want some sugar after that i will make it.

their is one stipulation.

after you ask me you must post my response


----------



## TIGR (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen, looks like a great project. Sorry if you said it already, but what exact kind of wood are you using? Just curious.

I was going to say #2 on the font but what you went with looks nice—good choice and nice work.


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 21, 2010)

that looks sweet


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> come tell me you want some sugar after that i will make it.
> 
> their is one stipulation.
> 
> after you ask me you must post my response



LMAO! 

response for demanding dinner = 



TIGR said:


> copenhagen, looks like a great project. Sorry if you said it already, but what exact kind of wood are you using? Just curious.
> 
> I was going to say #2 on the font but what you went with looks nice—good choice and nice work.



thanks 

Wood:
3/4" MDF board
1/2" Birch wood


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

quick shot of the red .... first round ... 2-3 more to go so dont worry it wont have that crazy line design in it by then


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2010)

lookin good are you going to clear coat it?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> lookin good are you going to clear coat it?



thanks 


Yep it will have a few coats of clear coat on it ... make it shine like crazy


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> Yep it will have a few coats of clear coat on it ... make it shine like crazy



excellent i think it will look really good with some clear


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

ya i am hoping so ... after 5 cans of primer for the lower section, this bitch better be blinding people with its shinny'ness (ya i make words up)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

just checked the red after the paint has been drying for 4 hours .... its even darker and looks AMAZING ... i can not wait to see a few more coats and some clear coat on this thing 

haha i am pumped


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> just checked the red after the paint has been drying for 4 hours .... its even darker and looks AMAZING ... i can not wait to see a few more coats and some clear coat on this thing
> 
> haha i am pumped



pics


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> pics



I tried ... my garage has terrible lighting so the flash just takes away the true color of it :shadedshu

I will get them in the morning when the natural light is back in action


----------



## TIGR (Feb 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> excellent i think it will look really good with some clear



^^


----------



## Duffman (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty sweet project.  I sure hope you won't have to move this thing around too much!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Pretty sweet project.  I sure hope you won't have to move this thing around too much!



LMAO!

no worries once i get it set on the table where i want it ... it will never move ... if i sell this house the new owners will have a pretty tech station


----------



## Clement (Feb 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> haha thank you
> 
> I just dont know though unless you lived close enough we could pick it up because shipping would be outrageous
> 
> ...



Thinner, lighter wood perhaps?

I surmise many people would not mind the price for this caliber of quality and uniqueness.

Besides, nothing costs too much if you want it 

When its all said and done may I suggest you poll the forum for opinions on price/demand etc. ?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Clement said:


> Thinner, lighter wood perhaps?
> 
> I surmise many people would not mind the price for this caliber of quality and uniqueness.
> 
> ...



thanks 

I just dont know about the thinner lighter wood though   I would not want to sell anything i would not use or i do not like and i am not sure how thinner lighter wood would even look or if it would withstand what I would put on it. I would probably have to change the design around to compensate for that so i just dont know


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

did not get to paint any red since lowes just happened to sell out of the color i need ... always happens to me  

this is the white ... well looks more creamish which i think will turn out to look really good with the red after all so I am pleased that this has turned out to be the best wrong color mess up in a long long time


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

just got an email for my acrylic standoff's i ordered and they should be here thursday. Hopefully they are the right size lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 23, 2010)

/subscribed!

Want to build myself a wooden tech station but I dont have any wood working skills at all, only basic metal ones. Shame really, so far this is shaping up to be a nice build


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

eh ... if you have any basic skills at all you should be fine ... if you know how to draw straight lines and measure stuff you are good to go 

it really is easier than most people think


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2010)

too damn cold to paint today 

sooooo i have nothing to show off


----------



## SnoopKatt (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking forward to this...I wish I could pull things off like this. All I know is upholstery


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2010)

finally the weather is good again!

going to get some painting done and hopefully start painting the 2nd story wooooooo 

should have pics up later today


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2010)

sweet!

my acrylic tube standoffs just showed up and they are the perfect size 

get some pics up once I get them put on for a pre fab look


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2010)

want mah pics!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2010)

there are the standoffs put on the give you an idea of those ...
came out pretty good i think


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5715/img1455ny.jpg
> 
> there are the standoffs put on the give you an idea of those ...
> came out pretty good i think



this is going to be wicked sweet


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> this is going to be wicked sweet



haha ... hopefully


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 26, 2010)

goals for the day ....

sand and prep the 2nd story for painting ... hopefully get some primer on tonight ...

find the damn red so I can finish the 1st level and start to assemble ...

ummmmm not sure what else for now haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 27, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> goals for the day ....
> 
> sand and prep the 2nd story for painting ... hopefully get some primer on tonight ...
> 
> ...



well I sanded and got the 2nd story ready to paint ... no primer

did find the red paint finally so i will finish that tomorrow for sure!!

wouldnt you know it was like 60 here yesterday woke up today and it was 40 and raining so no painting once again 

tomorrow should get a lot done


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> well I sanded and got the 2nd story ready to paint ... no primer
> 
> did find the red paint finally so i will finish that tomorrow for sure!!
> 
> ...



sweet i woke uptoday to 4" of water covering all my stuff  lots of my opc stuffs dont work anymore


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 27, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet i woke uptoday to 4" of water covering all my stuff  lots of my opc stuffs dont work anymore



daaaaamn ... sorry to hear that man 



should get the 1st story red painted and hopefully at least get some of it actually put together today.

should be able to start priming the top story as well


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 28, 2010)

final coat for those 2 pieces ... they needed 1 more coat so no building tonight 

will be ready to build the bottom area for the most part tomorrow ... about 80% i would say of the bottom


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> [url]http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/1032/img1466b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> final coat for those 2 pieces ... they needed 1 more coat so no building tonight
> 
> will be ready to build the bottom area for the most part tomorrow ... about 80% i would say of the bottom



sweet lookin good dude


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet lookin good dude



ty ty


----------



## Duffman (Feb 28, 2010)

The suspense is killing me!  Can't wait to see it assembled!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 28, 2010)

Duffman said:


> The suspense is killing me!  Can't wait to see it assembled!



haha you and me both 

grabbin some breakfast and off to go see how much i can put together


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

slowly starting to get it together


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2010)

dude that red looks slick


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> dude that red looks slick



ya its turning out to be real nice


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

upper level and shelving getting primed up 


first coat ... a couple more to go


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2010)

looks like the weather will behave today and the rain is gone ... so more painting 

a count of everything used so far:
4' x 6' MDF ...about a 1' x 1' 1/2" left over
3' x 4' birch wood  ...about 5" 1/4 x 2' left

i think so far 8 cans of primer used 
3 cans of white
3 cans of red

still more painting so those numbers will go up haha

1 can of high gloss just waiting to be used


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2010)

first coat of red ...

couple more and it should be done finally


then a few more pieces of white to paint and everything should be ready to be put together


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

finished with the red added 2 more coats to it ... letting it sit overnight and then tomorrow i just have to paint 'Duke' white and it should ready ready to assemble 100%

finally!! haha


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

sweet, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

today i should get 'Duke' painted white and the other couple pieces i need painted white as well then thursday i should be getting pretty much everything done ... i think...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok got tired of the crap photos not doing the paint scheme justice ... so i got outside and setup a little show in the natural sunlight to finally show some really great pics of it and the bottom level stacked up.... here ya go























yes there are a couple spots where i may need a little touch up with the paint ...
but now you can actually see its greatness in good lighting


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 3, 2010)

looking good ---


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2010)

that looks amazing


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

oh ya .... also dont worry about ...



i know it does not have anything at the moment ... but it will come no worries  and it should look amazing once that spot gets filled with what I have planned for it ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

2 coats of white today ... letting it sit overnight and it should be ready to at least start assembling tomorrow ... heading out of town down to san antonio for a judo tournament leaving friday and coming back late saturday ... soooo may not get it completely put together until sunday or monday :/


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

'Duke' is now attached  ... just need to get the rest of that 2nd level on now


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok put everything together for the pics ... the only things attached so some things may look "off" but thats because they are not installed right yet.

when i get back from the judo tournament i will finally get it 100% put together .... soooo I am thinking Monday should be the day to celebrate


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2010)

woohooo


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> woohooo



yep


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn Cope, that's looking sexy for a bench rig -- 

That must be massive, that PSU looks tiny in comparison to the rest of the setup -- Can't wait to see when it's all done =)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 7, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Damn Cope, that's looking sexy for a bench rig --
> 
> That must be massive, that PSU looks tiny in comparison to the rest of the setup -- Can't wait to see when it's all done =)



haha well its a small PSU anyways i just keep it around to test hardware out if needed... but in that rig it looks like a baby 

hopefully my real PSU will not look so small haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

lol don't worry the 'Duke' has a backplate so you wont notice the part that did not get painted  Just figured it would help save paint haha



> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8175/img1513o.jpg


backplate ^^^ 

You can see how I am planning on lighting the 'Duke' so it has a nice shine ... although that wont be completely done until later in the week because a few parts i needed to order 

everything in the picture is glued and nailed so its pretty much done besides the touch up painting which I will do tomorrow and then everything should be perfect and fully covered!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 8, 2010)

Dear lord, that thing really is big


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Dear lord, that thing really is big











haha yep ... it is huge ... now I gotta find me a nice desk that can support the wait


----------



## Duffman (Mar 8, 2010)

Copenhagen69 said:
			
		

> haha yep ... it is huge ... now I gotta find me a nice desk that can support the wait



Wait for what?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Wait for what?



haha its late 

weight ... good call haha


----------



## Duffman (Mar 8, 2010)

lol, sorry, had to!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Duffman said:


> lol, sorry, had to!



haha all good 

Well finished putting everything on except the 1 thing i had to order. all the wood and everything like that is glued and nailed so i guess technically it is finished but just needs a few aesthetic touch ups...

could not paint today due to the massive rain we have here. however tomorrow is suppose to be like 70 and sunny so i will finish the touch ups then and i am hoping wednesday i should have the last piece of the build in to put it on and be 100% done.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 9, 2010)

wooooo 73 and sunny today... yesterday sucked with the 5 inches of rain we got I could not do anything.

will be touching up the paint job today 

Also: stay tuned for .... A Wooden Beast: Story of A Desk
Thats right what custom tech station does not deserve its own custom desk lol ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 9, 2010)

pre-wrap to the touch up paint ....











just to get an idea of how much tape I used .... the roll on the left is what is left over and the roll on the right is brand new ... each roll is 60 yards long haha 

now off to paint some red


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

ahhhhhhh this thing soaks up so much paint haha .... a few coats on and its still sucking it up ...bout to go old school on its ass if it doesn't stop it


----------



## Techtu (Mar 10, 2010)

Love the colours but what is this going to be housing once finished?


----------



## Duffman (Mar 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Love the colours but what is this going to be housing once finished?



Maybe the dead fish in your avatar?


----------



## Techtu (Mar 10, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Maybe the dead fish in your avatar?



... Would be nice, I can never find a place for them


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Love the colours but what is this going to be housing once finished?





Duffman said:


> Maybe the dead fish in your avatar?



 haha nice one Duff 

Its going to be my tech station for testing equipment and OCing and all that good stuff 

all the other tech stations just seemed to small for my tastes and had no character to them :shadedshu


----------



## Techtu (Mar 10, 2010)

Ohhh I see, so stuff like HDD's, Optical drives & motherboards etc  sounds perfect.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Ohhh I see, so stuff like HDD's, Optical drives & motherboards etc  sounds perfect.



yep yep 

except this could hold about 10 full setups if i really wanted it lol 
I wont ever test it out but its big enough haha


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't help but see a dollhouse in this pic


----------



## Techtu (Mar 10, 2010)

... You say you won't test it ... you'll get it to it's limits without even realising it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8630/img1518o.jpg
> 
> I can't help but see a dollhouse in this pic






Tech2 said:


> ... You say you won't test it ... you'll get it to it's limits without even realising it



lol probably so ... im sure over time it will have tons of crapped stacked in it haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

painting is done!

front went from looking like .....





to this....






happy now that the white is finally gone


----------



## Duffman (Mar 10, 2010)

the white is gone?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Duffman said:


> the white is gone?



nope the white is there ... it is just taped over so i could go wild with the red


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 11, 2010)

looks good


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> looks good



It should look even better once I put some clear coat on it today and give it a nice shine


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

touch ups are complete ... starting clear coats now


----------



## Techtu (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a shame your not from the UK I'd pay you for something like that


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> It's a shame your not from the UK I'd pay you for something like that



id trade you for a pair of those fish slippers


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

a shot of the back and how it looks


The last thing I will ever have to cut for this case  









a tease of my last project


----------



## Techtu (Mar 12, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> id trade you for a pair of those fish slippers



You've just got yourself the deal of the century


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> You've just got yourself the deal of the century



lol .... so very true


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

backplate installed back with the lighting inside ... going to have to wait until tonight to get pictures of the lighting ... it was just too bright outside to tell :shadedshu
the bottom piece opens and shuts so that is why it looks like it does not line up 

I will be trying to figure out somewhere nice for those wires to go to help with the mess...
but mainly i want to hide that ugly blue box haha

I will be back with something


----------



## Techtu (Mar 12, 2010)

... Spray that ugly blue box maybe?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2010)

Buy this and mount it proudly:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=27416&zenid=92b0628ea9fffd22e51a705f60fddb91

Those blue boxes get hot and should not be covered up.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Buy this and mount it proudly:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=27416&zenid=92b0628ea9fffd22e51a705f60fddb91
> 
> Those blue boxes get hot and should not be covered up.



hmmm very interesting i have never seen that before ....


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 13, 2010)

looking real good.....cant wait to see the final outcome.....nice work man.....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

finally dark enough to look at the lights ...








thats pitch black in the garage haha

I think it turned out pretty good .... what ya think?


----------



## Techtu (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow... it speak's for itself really, that really is something!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Wow... it speak's for itself really, that really is something!



well it better be ... still trying to work on a new pair of slippers for myself 


thanks for the kind words


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

well its pretty much done ...just waiting to finish the desk up and i will get the final pics up of how it all looks and all that good stuff ... should be tonight or tomorrow i am thinking ...


----------



## Techtu (Mar 13, 2010)

Either way some of us will be waiting to see the finished product for sure


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

here is a quick tease of what it will somewhat look like once i start testing things with it ...

dont worry about the wires haha ...they will be cleaned up once it is go time


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dude... that rig is MASSIVE -- it dwarfs that matx board... Looks awesome too!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 18, 2010)

lol ya it does ...

i should have pics of it on the table pretty soon ... i am hoping tonight


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn ! Why building this so big ?


----------



## Techtu (Mar 18, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Damn ! Why building this so big ?



... Why not?


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 18, 2010)

We can call this a "bench table" 

Looks great BTW !


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 18, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Damn ! Why building this so big ?





Tech2 said:


> ... Why not?



lol pretty much what Tech2 said 

plus i wanted to be able to test anything and everything i throw at it ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is the final pictures of it all put together 

Don't worry ... I still need to add a dvdrom drive and i have 2 PSUs in their. my good one and the tester PSU that jump started to get my lights working...

so what yall think?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

By far, the largest single case I have every seen.  And I have seen several awesome desk/case mods


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> By far, the largest single case I have every seen.  And I have seen several awesome desk/case mods



thats what i was going for


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2010)

omfg that thing is sweet!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> omfg that thing is sweet!!



thank you thank you 

It turned out better than i was hoping ... so thats always a good thing


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 22, 2010)

how much does that case weight?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how much does that case weight?



surprisingly only weighs maybe 70 pounds or so ... at least thats my guess ...


----------

